# Обширная грыжа L4-L5 с компрессией корешков. Боль под коленом, затрудняющая ходьбу



## Таэля (23 Фев 2017)

Внезапно возникла тянущая боль под коленом, со временем ходить стало почти невозможно из-за боли. Поставили диагноз остеоартроз колена. Лечение не помогло, несмотря даже на уколы в колено ферматрона. В конце концов я выпросила направление на комп.томографию. Обследование нижней части позвоночника прилагаю.


----------



## La murr (23 Фев 2017)

@Таэля, Татьяна, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Таэля (23 Фев 2017)

Добрый вечер! К сожалению мне ничего кроме заключения не дали. С этим заключением я обратилась к врачу неврологу. Мне назначили лечение: 5 дней в/м амелотекс 1,5мм, 10 дней в/м вессел дуэ 2,0, сирдалуд 2мг 10дней на ночь, конвалис 300мг по 1капсуле 2 раза в день 1месяц, келтикан 1табл 20дней.


----------

